# BULKING and CUTTING cycles Redone



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry guys..im really indecisive.

So my bulking cycle is going to look like this, I have decided. Going to start in about 6 weeks or so

10 weeks

Test Prop 500mg a week
tren ace 700mg a week
a drol 100mg ED for first 7 weeks
winstrol oral 50mg ED for weeks 2-7

Masteron E 1.25 gram a week (stopping in week 8) (I have heard that very high masteron is great so Im wanting to try it out, also terrified of adrol for gyno (first time user) so Im planning on the masteron helping prevention at least a little)

adex .5mg EOD
caber .5mg 2x a week
pct 3 days after last prop shot nolva 40/40/20/20



then my cutting cycle

10 weeks

Test prop 350mg a week
tren ace 700mg a week
masteron (8 weeks 1250mg a week)
DNP (will look more into this but I am definitely going to use it)

GP methyltrienolone 3-4 weeks 750mcg ED

caber .5mg 2x a week
adex .25mg eod

pct nolva 40/40/20/20



I know these cycles may look a bit excessive, but I know that if I use the questionable compounds (methyltrienolone and dnp) the way they are meant to be used, then I won't run into any difficulty.

If there is anything structurally wrong with my cycles, or anything you would add to them, please give me your suggestions..



thanks as always guys


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 12, 2011)

why are u running winni in a bulking cycle?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

help with strength, help keep the water weight off..


people say it can help with progesterone levels but im not using it for that purpose..if it helps, cool.. if it doesnt, no big deal.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Here we go again.....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Here we go again.....


 
hey sloppy, i know this may take you out of your comfort zone, but how about posting something useful?


it's good to try new things every once and a while.


----------



## GMO (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> hey sloppy, i know this may take you out of your comfort zone, but how about posting something useful?
> 
> 
> it's good to try new things every once and a while.




You should take your own advice on that one, cupcake...


----------



## littlekev (Oct 12, 2011)

Your test and tren doses look better man, but seriously adrol and winni are some of the top hepatic toxic orals their are. 100 mg adrol for 7 weeks with winni isn't even rational or logical. Second you say your a new user of adrol, and you wanna run 100mg ed WHY! Im starting to think you like getting people worked up man. And honestly man Sloppy is an educated guy so i would take his advice serious, and you say for him to post something useful well he would if your cycles were rational. But heres My advice cut the adrol to 50 mg for 4 wks, one because of toxicity two because you don't know how your body will react. 2nd drop the winni has no place in that cycle, if you want to keep water down up the adex. 3rd cut the masteron dose down and stretch it out a little longer! Most of all take advice from people that know their shit man, oh and id go get some blood work done!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you littlekev


the thing is, sloppy hasnt given me advice at all...he just talks shit, which is annoying and stupid.


How am i supposed to respect his knowledge if he just chooses to say dumb half-witted stuff all the time?


i will take your reccomendation on the adrol and the winny. thanks a lot bro.


the masteron i want to leave, because its for the sake of experimentation


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

I've tried to help you. But you don't listen to ANYONE'S advice so I quit trying if you want my advice here it is. 

Taking Drol and Winny at the same time is irresponsible to say the least. Two methylated orals are going to CRUSH your liver. Straight tear it up. And what's the point? Drol is gonna bulk you to shit. And for 7 weeks at that? Jesus. Respect your body. You DO NOT NEED this much to grow. Your diet must be WAY off. 

Prop looks fine to me. 

Tren is too high but looks better than last time. I see NO REASON why someone needs more than 525mg of tren EW. There isn't one unless your fucking Cutler. 

Why mast E? You're taking short esters, stick to it. 

Use clomid for PCT. Where's the HCG with the 19-nor? 


Sorry to be so blunt but if you wanna call me out then there it is son. Thanks.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you sloppy, and yes i have chosen to drop the winny, and reduce the period of time for the adrol.


the masteron E is just for experimentation, the amount of injection volume that i would have to do on a daily basis to get that level with short esters would be too much for me. Plus 1250 should hit me reasonably fast i believe.

short estered masteron is also really expensive.

i have never had difficulty recovering from being shut down by tren with just simple nolva, i have run a 12 week cycle of tren and recovered fine with blood work to show for it.

since nolva has worked for me in the past.. and clomid makes me REALLY unstable like.. REALLY REALLY...

i think im going to stick with nolva + caber for pct.


thank you again



anyone have advice on the cutting cycle?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 12, 2011)

You don't really listen to anyone's advice. But I will say this, you better have a liver transplant waiting for you if you plan to do drol/winnie for 7 weeks.


----------



## draconian (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> anyone have advice on the cutting cycle?




Is it just my imagination or has this been discussed twice already...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/144743-cutting-cycle-redux.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/144359-proposed-cutting-cycle.html


----------



## TwisT (Oct 12, 2011)

"Standard Donkey 21 years old"

You need to do more reading buddy....here's your first tip:

Bulking and cutting is diet based, not compound based. I bulk on tren, and cut with drol. 

Heres your second tip: KISS- Keep it short and simple.

-T


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Thought it was "Keep it simple stupid"?


----------



## pieguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Another topic? Jeebus fuk. U complain about costs yet plan to overdose the shut out of everything. Just makes no fukin sense. More isn't better.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

My diet is on point I can assure you of that. I have more food at my didposal than I xan possibly eat, and on top of that im going to get the biggest university meal plan to my all-u-can-eat cafeteria when I start.bulking.

Ive gained 90 pounds in 11 months, most of which was muscle when I was younger so I definitely know how to eat big.

As for the cost, my investments are what I use to fund my gear, and I had a really good day today so I said fuck it why not buy 20 grams of masteron


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 12, 2011)

SD, if I missed it I do apologize, but what is your previous cycle history?


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> Sorry guys..im really indecisive.
> 
> So my bulking cycle is going to look like this, I have decided. Going to start in about 6 weeks or so
> 
> ...


 

Obviously i wasn't here for the other cycle discussions but why mast in a bluking cycle??? 

One thing i would point out is that anadrol and a 19-not in my experience causes hella bad shit! prolactin sides all over the place that 1mg caber ed for 2 weeks didn't shift. just a precaution, maybe save drol for the absence of the tren. I found Nolva stops anadrol issues for me but with the tren in there that won't be doable for you.

i don't see much wrong with the cut other than tren ace dosage a bit high for your needs. 

how low a bf % are you shooting for on the cut aswell?


----------



## GMO (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> _*Ive gained 90 pounds in 11 months, most of which was muscle*_ when I was younger so I definitely know how to eat big.





Sorry, but you are full of shit.  In your last thread you said you were 200lbs...so 11mos ago you were 110lbs?  Come on dude, 90 pounds of muscle in 11 months is just not physiologically possible. Quit wasting our time with your useless threads.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> thank you sloppy, and yes i have chosen to drop the winny, and* reduce the period of time for the adrol*.
> 
> 
> anyone have advice on the cutting cycle?




I personally don't think you just need to reduce the time on the drol, but also decrease the dosage bro. That is pretty high, especially for a first-timer with all the other gear. Your liver will be taxed, therefore taxing you, hindering your forward progress. 

I am a HUGE proponent of Anavar as an addition to your cutting cycle, and more logical than winny which is not going to be any better for your liver. 

Or you could just run the winny with the cutting cycle, but be sure to take care of yourself man.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> My diet is on point I can assure you of that. I have more food at my didposal than I xan possibly eat, and on top of that im going to get the biggest university meal plan to my all-u-can-eat cafeteria when I start.bulking.
> 
> Ive gained 90 pounds in 11 months, most of which was muscle when I was younger so I definitely know how to eat big.
> 
> As for the cost, my investments are what I use to fund my gear, and I had a really good day today so I said fuck it why not buy 20 grams of masteron




Here's what I see....

Investment money and a college student... 

College meal plan???? WTF

Bro, a diet being on point doesn't mean having unlimited amounts of food. It means having all your macros correct for your energy/physio needs.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> Sorry, but you are full of shit. In your last thread you said you were 200lbs...so 11mos ago you were 110lbs? Come on dude, *90 pounds of muscle* in 11 months is just not physiologically possible. Quit wasting our time with your useless threads.


 


dude...seriously fuck off if you are going to misread my posts.. I don't need or want to read your bullshit. You look retarded as fuck when you make those dumbass assumptions.

In highschool, I weighed 130 pounds at 5'9, 17 years old. I went on a year long bulk that ended up putting me at 245 pounds at 18. I said *MOST not ALL was muscle*.. Learn to fucking read or stay out of my threads.


you seriously say the dumbest shit...this is not the first time


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Here's what I see....
> 
> Investment money and a college student...
> 
> ...


 
... 

right, I also buy my own food, my fridge is full of chicken breasts, lean beef, spinach, fat free cottage cheese. My shelves are full of brown rice, and whey protein powder. 

Ive already outlined the diet im following somewhere, but it is very strict and I am definitely making noticeable progress with it. That is what i meant by "on point"


i mentioned the meal plan for when i start bulking, because im obviously going to be eating substantially more food then than I am now.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Obviously i wasn't here for the other cycle discussions but why mast in a bluking cycle???
> 
> One thing i would point out is that anadrol and a 19-not in my experience causes hella bad shit! prolactin sides all over the place that 1mg caber ed for 2 weeks didn't shift. just a precaution, maybe save drol for the absence of the tren. I found Nolva stops anadrol issues for me but with the tren in there that won't be doable for you.
> 
> ...


 
Test tren drol and Mast is a pretty sweet combination I have read. I had a few extra dollars lying around so i figured why not?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> SD, if I missed it I do apologize, but what is your previous cycle history?


 

it's chill...


1 

6 weeks
test prop 700mg a week
dbol 50mg ED for 4 weeks
adex .25mg ed
pct nolva 40/40/20/20

lab results normal but liver values slightly elevated.

2

525 of test tren and masteron a week for 4 weeks
100mg test prop +1 gram of tren ace a week for the remaining 6 weeks
first 4 weeks 100mg of tbol a day
last 6 weeks 100mg winstrol a day
on certain days I would exchange the 100mg tbol for 150mg dbol

caber .5mg 2x a week
adex .25mg ed

nolva 40/40/20/20
lab results normal but liver values slightly elevated.

3 (current)
first 6 weeks
test prop 70-100mg a week
tren ace 1500mg a week

Now running
1050mg tren ace a week
test prop 150mg a week

will finish off with 2 vials of gp andromix

pct nolva 40/40 Clomid + adex taper 50/50


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

perhaps ill take the masteron out of the bulking cycle.. and add more of something else..


Test tren and drol, it just seems like it needs something else..



there has to be something else, any suggestions?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Going to use boldenone 1 gram a week for 10 weeks and turn the bulking into a 12 weeker..

It is complete


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> Going to use boldenone 1 gram a week for 10 weeks and turn the bulking into a 12 weeker..
> 
> It is complete




Bold needs to be ran for AT LEAST 14-16 weeks. Not just my opinion, yet is practically a law for bold.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Bold needs to be ran for AT LEAST 14-16 weeks. Not just my opinion, yet is practically a law for bold.



Even if I were to frontload it?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Post up some pics of you. 
At these dosages, you should be swole as hell bro. 

150mg of DBOL? man, I know guys with 12 years of cycles/cruising under their belts that don't run that much with especially with all the other compounds your running. 

For your bulk, why not try the granddaddy of all... Test, Deca, DBol? follows KISS to a T, and has over 40 years of evidence backing how well it works.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Fuck it.. Test tren adrol. 8 weeks. Dont want to stay suppressed longer than than.. Thete will always be more cycles in the future.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> Even if I were to frontload it?



Even if it is front loaded. It is a compound that is NEVER worth running for only 10 weeks. 

You need to run it longer. 

Why not try lowering your dosages on this upcoming cycle, and just run it longer? Throw in some HCG, and you'll enjoy running a longer medium dosed cycle. 

At the dosages you're planning, you can seriously screw your system up at your age (not putting you down, just stating a possibility).


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you already have these compounds and that's why you're planning with them?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 12, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> dude...seriously fuck off if you are going to misread my posts.. I don't need or want to read your bullshit. You look retarded as fuck when you make those dumbass assumptions.
> 
> In highschool, I weighed 130 pounds at 5'9, 17 years old. I went on a year long bulk that ended up putting me at 245 pounds at 18. I said *MOST not ALL was muscle*.. Learn to fucking read or stay out of my threads.
> 
> ...



So now it's 115 pounds gained in a year instead 90 in 11 months? right.... That's total bullshit, if were eating even remotely clean that's not possible. Unless you were eating at ihop for breakfest, a chinese buffet for lunch, burger king for supper, and wendys for dinner to finish it off


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> So now it's 115 pounds gained in a year instead 90 in 11 months? right.... That's total bullshit, if were eating even remotely clean that's not possible. Unless you were eating at ihop for breakfest, a chinese buffet for lunch, burger king for supper, and wendys for dinner to finish it off



The extra 25 came later.. Man you guys arw something else.. 

And its called milk. I havent had fast foIod besides double doubles since I was 12


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Do you already have these compounds and that's why you're planning with them?



Nah I just feel like a kid in a candy shop... Want some of everything


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Post up some pics. Lets see it. Pose down?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Post up some pics. Lets see it. Pose down?



Im not going to post pics of myself because I have easily identifiable ink and scars that cover a good.portion of mu upper body. So I concede


----------



## GMO (Oct 13, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> Im not going to post pics of myself because I have easily identifiable ink and scars that cover a good.portion of mu upper body. So I concede




Actually, you concede because Sloppy would make you look like the little girl that you are.

Nobody's buying your BS, junior.


----------



## M4A3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> dude...seriously fuck off if you are going to misread my posts.. I don't need or want to read your bullshit. You look retarded as fuck when you make those dumbass assumptions.
> 
> In highschool, I weighed 130 pounds at 5'9, 17 years old. I went on a year long bulk that ended up putting me at 245 pounds at 18. I said *MOST not ALL was muscle*.. Learn to fucking read or stay out of my threads.
> 
> ...



Wait, so you're saying you gained 115 lbs in 11 months, and 90 lbs of it was muscle?

Yep, I'm throwing the BS flag for sure on that one.

I bet you don't even weigh over a buck fifty. LOL!


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> Nah I just feel like a kid in a candy shop... Want some of everything



Some of everything? 
Where is the GH, peptides, slin, deca, var, etc.... 

You don't know what you're getting into, keep researching cycles, and what compounds work well with each other. You don't need 5 different AAS for results. 


Scars, and Tats? 
Bro, I doubt anyone one here will give a shit. You aren't in the limelight so if anyone does recognize you then they obviously are into the same realm you are.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Actually, you concede because Sloppy would make you look like the little girl that you are.
> 
> Nobody's buying your BS, junior.



I really cant imagine circumstances under which I could actually care less what you think. Sloppy claims to have been running cycles since I was a kid, and to have pinned more in one shot than I have in a cycle, so id hope he would be bigger. He saidd that over pm


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Wait, so you're saying you gained 115 lbs in 11 months, and 90 lbs of it was muscle?
> 
> Yep, I'm throwing the BS flag for sure on that one.
> 
> I bet you don't even weigh over a buck fifty. LOL!



Nope.. Learn to read. Holy shit.. Im not trying to be mean.. But a couple of you guys are... Pretty stupid.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Some of everything?
> Where is the GH, peptides, slin, deca, var, etc....
> 
> You don't know what you're getting into, keep researching cycles, and what compounds work well with each other. You don't need 5 different AAS for results.
> ...



Im more concerned about LE to be honest. Anyways you are right. Ive made my cycles much more modest, so this thread did indeed serve its purpose. Thank you anxious for not misreading my posts then saying something dumb, you appear to be the intellectual standout In these parts


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> I really cant imagine circumstances under which I could actually care less what you think. Sloppy claims to have been running cycles since I was a kid, and to have pinned more in one shot than I have in a cycle, so id hope he would be bigger. He saidd that over pm


 

I'm only a couple years older than you. And actually u have 2.5x as many cycles as I do. 

Maybe one day I can get on your level.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm only a couple years older than you. And actually u have 2.5x as many cycles as I do.
> 
> Maybe one day I can get on your level.



So. Uve only done 1 cycle?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> So. Uve only done 1 cycle?


 

Finishing my second. You said you had done 5 remember? 

I know it's hard to believe, but diet might just be a huge part of your problem. That or drinking, or just being a DB.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Finishing my second. You said you had done 5 remember?
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but diet might just be a huge part of your problem. That or drinking, or just being a DB.



No.. You said ive done 5.. No matter how many times ive told you im on my third.. You insist its been 5. You are seriously so fucking uninteligent.. Im gonna stop replying to your posts..

Seroously holy shit lmao


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm only a couple years older than you. And actually u have 2.5x as many cycles as I do.
> 
> Maybe one day I can get on your level.



I dont think anyone can get on his level....


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> No.. *You said ive done 5.. No matter how many times ive told you im on my third.. You insist its been 5. You are seriously so fucking uninteligent.. Im gonna stop replying to your posts..*
> 
> Seroously holy shit lmao





Standard Donkey said:


> my apologies, that was written from my  phone, now that I have access to a PC I will be able to write what you  are wanting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

SD, you said you are about to be on your 5th cycle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you anxious. I was about to go dig that up myself.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 13, 2011)

No problem Sloppy J, 

I figured I'd help this guy out and try to persuade him against killing his bodies hormonal balance for the rest of his life. 
Yet he continues throwing out misinformation.

I just looked through his history of posts... He has no knowledge of the risks that gear includes. Including, providing advice to some people about how they can SAFELY run 150mg ED of DBOL like he did. WHILE also using winny on the same cycle.


----------



## J.thom (Oct 13, 2011)

Ha ha so much fail in this thread. Listen to what everyone has said previous to this post.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> SD, you said you are about to be on your 5th cycle.


 
holy fucking shit..



ok, im going to try to stay calm. It is baffling...you guys are either extremely stupid, or are doing a pretty good job of trolling me.


I wrote....ok pay *VERY CLOSE ATTENTION*!! 

my bulking cycle (MY NEXT FUCKING CYCLE)..will be my 4th..*i have not run it yet.*

my cutting cycle, will be my 5th, *I have not run it yet..*


this does NOT mean i have run 5 cycles..I am finishing my 3rd...which means I am FINISHING MY THIRD


You guys are unbelieveable..I bolded the important parts so you no longer have excuses for your inability to read. I really dont know how I can make it any more simple for you to understand, so if you still dont get it...im going to stop trying.

I feel like im taking fucking crazy pills.


----------



## J.thom (Oct 13, 2011)

3 cycles at 21 years old and still look bad? Maybe bodybuilding isn't for you. Perhaps try another sport or hobby. Best of luck to you!


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bro, you need to correct you other thread then. Stop planning cycles ahead of time, a cycle should be based of your *CURRENT* needs, not off what compounds sound good. 

This has just added to the confusion. 

You posted in that other thread stating It would be your fifth, when you haven't even finished your third.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2011)

J.thom said:


> 3 cycles at 21 years old and still look bad? Maybe bodybuilding isn't for you. Perhaps try another sport or hobby. Best of luck to you!



When did anyone say I look bad lmao.. Are you a fuckin' asssss?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 13, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> holy fucking shit..
> 
> im taking fucking crazy pills.



well that explains everything.......


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> well that explains everything.......


 
I suppose it was crazy of me to just assume that grown men can read..




Anyways, regardless of the apperance of things, this thread served its purpose, and I will be lowering my dosages and removing the unecessary compounds.

I suppose I got a little too ambitious with my planning.


Whoever wants the last word can have it, and then if the mods would either lock or delete this thread that would be chill..


or you guys can keep saying things that you think are really clever, but actually utterly brainless.

thanks to those who gave advice, I will be implementing it. Later folks


----------



## GMO (Oct 13, 2011)

This thread is great...an instant IM classic!


----------



## pieguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha, the irony from the OP is just hilarious...


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## maxxb (Oct 14, 2011)

SD no one gives a fuck about ur shitty log.


----------



## fsoe (Oct 28, 2011)

SD = Standard dumb ass ... Not standard donkey !!!!


Dude ... I trained for 4 years before I got on... you are not ready ... mentally in my opinion... 

drol + winni = the biggest mistake you can make ...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 17, 2012)

maxxb said:


> SD no one gives a fuck about ur shitty log.



OK, I know this is an old thread, and I wouldn't kick the proverbial dead horse for the hell of it, but I have to say this was hysterical.
I just hope this Donkey dude didn't die from hepatic failure.  Jeez.

TGR


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 17, 2012)

The Grim Repper said:


> OK, I know this is an old thread, and I wouldn't kick the proverbial dead horse for the hell of it, but I have to say this was hysterical.
> I just hope this Donkey dude didn't die from hepatic failure.  Jeez.
> 
> TGR



^^^yup


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 17, 2012)

The Grim Repper said:


> OK, I know this is an old thread, and I wouldn't kick the proverbial dead horse for the hell of it, but I have to say this was hysterical.
> I just hope this Donkey dude didn't die from hepatic failure.  Jeez.
> 
> TGR




he's alive and kicking. Cruises on tren, he's a pioneer.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 17, 2012)

oh this thread.. yeah this shit was fucking annoying 


broscience/reading my shit wrong for days in this thread


----------



## USMC (Oct 18, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> oh this thread.. yeah this shit was fucking annoying
> 
> 
> broscience/reading my shit wrong for days in this thread



Dunno man, you're calling longtime members and experienced users morons. I'd take their advice. You're 21, I'm 33 and even I take the advice from the other "old heads" lol. Wanna try something new and be a maverick that's fine, it's your body. theres others on here that enjoy being chemistry experiments also. Take what you wish and post up results and bloodwork. Good luck.


----------



## mrbjoiner (Oct 23, 2012)

im a newb and i knew when i started to read his cycle that it was a    this was hilarious.


----------



## pump1962 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bro I would just research one cycle at a time and when you think you have done enough research start over, not trying to be a dick but just keep it in one cycle at a time , see how you respond to the gear and more is not always better,
Post some stats, have you had bloods done ? as you know you are running some really powerful compounds,l one more thing oral winny is one of the most hardest on you MG for MG just take your time and do it right the first time,I am 50yrs old and in the best shap of my life 
Respect


----------



## pump1962 (Oct 25, 2012)

ya dont have to go that high my first time useing masterone E started at 300mg 100mg 3 x a week  eventually worked my way up to 600mgs a week and that was more than enought
respect


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 26, 2012)

Low test with high tren gave me erection problems after a few weeks which promptly disappeared when increasing the dosage of test.


----------



## overburdened (Oct 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> Sorry guys..im really indecisive.
> 
> So my bulking cycle is going to look like this, I have decided. Going to start in about 6 weeks or so
> 
> ...


You will be fine with the drol.. it's actually not nearly as bad as most say.. good choice on putting winny with it, and the mast.. you should be good to go on that!!!  

Only thing I would say, is switch out the tren in the bulker for NPP...  I think it's a slight bit better for that.. and that'll give your body a break from tren(I know, you are commpletely homo in love with tren, but you can do without it for a bit...lol)... so you can use it during dieting(though NPP is GREAT for dieting too!@!


----------



## Dannie (Mar 18, 2016)

Good read.


----------

